# Sea Hawks visit Ft. Lewis



## Ravage (Jun 6, 2009)

Download HiRes


> A Green Beret from 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) reviews proper weapons handling with members of the Seattle Seahawks at Fort Lewis, Wash. June 4, 2009.  The entire Seahawks team visited units across Fort Lewis as part of a team-building event.  (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. David N. Russell)







Download HiRes


> A Green Beret from 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) watches as Mike Wahle (far left) of the Seattle Seahawks shoots at a Fort Lewis, Wash. range June 4, 2009.  The entire Seahawks team visited units across Fort Lewis as part of a team-building event.  (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. David N. Russell)







Download HiRes


> A Green Beret from 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) gives Andre Ramsey of the Seattle Seahawks rifle marksmanship tips before shooting at a Fort Lewis, Wash. range June 4, 2009.  The entire Seahawks team visited units across Fort Lewis as part of a team-building event.  (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. David N. Russell)


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting those pictures, Ravage. I know that the NFL and many of the individual teams are strong supporters of our military. A number of the players, coaches and administrators including league commissioner Roger Goodell have visited the troops in Iraq...

Oh, and boy do I envy those players. Bet they had a great experience...


----------



## Poccington (Jun 6, 2009)

Great pics Rav.


----------

